# Stent placement - A patient with an internal



## Tgainer (Feb 2, 2009)

A patient with an internal carotid artery aneurysm , had stent placed , approx 4 weeks later will be the coiling of the aneurysm. Which cpt code is correct for the stent placement 61635 or 37205 ?


----------



## lisammy (Feb 2, 2009)

I would have to agree with the 61635 code.


----------



## devibala (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes its  61635 because 37205 says stent placement except carotid so it does not include carotid vessel.

Devibala. CPC-H


----------



## dpumford (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi! You may want to check code 37215 also!


----------



## dinora_36 (Jul 18, 2012)

HI: 37215 or 37216....depend if physician used distal embolic protection or not.


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 20, 2012)

You may want to check on this, but I think I read somewhere that on a stent assisted aneurysm coiling that the stent is either bundled, or as a staged procedure.  

HTH,
Jim Pawloski, R.T. (CV), CIRCC


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 26, 2012)

Tgainer said:


> A patient with an internal carotid artery aneurysm , had stent placed , approx 4 weeks later will be the coiling of the aneurysm. Which cpt code is correct for the stent placement 61635 or 37205 ?




If this stent is being placed to facilitate the coiling (embolization) of the internal carotid (not intracranial) aneurysm, it is included with the embolization. The difference here is the time frame, 4 weeks is a long time to wait to complete a procedure. In this case, the only code(s) I would consider is(are) 37215 or 37216 depending on the use (documented) of an embolic protection device. You would likely not be paid for 37216. Also, these codes include all catheter placement and diagnostic angiography. So, I would probably not code for the stent, and would code for the diagnostic tests.

When the patient returns for the coil placements, the codes would be 61624/75894 plus the catheter placement code and f/u angiography. I would not code for a diagnostic angiography during coil placement. 

HTH


----------

